# Channel Guide



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone know why the Channel Guide is always out of date and you need to updated when you jump to the next day or the follwing day? This happens all time.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

I guess everyone who has the VIP211 doesn't have this issue or you all are just clueless to this?


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

anthonyi said:


> I guess everyone who has the VIP211 doesn't have this issue or you all are just clueless to this?


Not clueless at all :nono: The VIP 211 only has a 48 hour guide. If you are having to get new information every time you go ahead in the guide, there are probably other issues going on that are not allowing the guide to download. The guide should update every 4 hours when in standby. Standby is the state the receiver is in when you turn it off. If you are not watching TV, it would be a good practice to turn the box off. If you ARE turning it off when not in use and still not getting an updated guide, then you need to check signal strength on some specific transponders. The 48 hour guide comes from the home transponder on all satellites. For 119 it's T19, 110 is T21. I hope this helps.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

This is my 3rd VIP211 box I have had this issue with. Not that they were returned because of this issue. They weren't. I just notice this on all 3 of them. I always turn the unit off when not in use. And I get great singal strength on all 3. 119, 110 and 65.1. They are always peaking at or above 100.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

anthonyi said:


> This is my 3rd VIP211 box I have had this issue with. Not that they were returned because of this issue. They weren't. I just notice this on all 3 of them. I always turn the unit off when not in use. And I get great singal strength on all 3. 119, 110 and 65.1. They are always peaking at or above 100.


Do you have your 211 on a switched outlet? If so make sure that you have power to the unit at all times.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

anthonyi said:


> I guess everyone who has the VIP211 doesn't have this issue or you all are just clueless to this?


Perhaps waiting more that 15 minutes for a response would be a good idea?

If the box is 'off' (in standby) and not disconnected from the antenna or mains power you should get the next 44-48hrs.

Certainly not a widespread issue ... which is why we must ask what you are doing wrong ...


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> Perhaps waiting more that 15 minutes for a response would be a good idea?
> 
> If the box is 'off' (in standby) and not disconnected from the antenna or mains power you should get the next 44-48hrs.
> 
> Certainly not a widespread issue ... which is why we must ask what you are doing wrong ...


If you have a VIP211, pull up your guide and advance your guide by using the skip *fwd button* on your remote.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Been there, done that, guide ends two days out and doesn't do what you said it does.

Menu-6-1-6 "Updates" ... I have mine Enabled at 7:00 AM
(Same menu is at Menu 8-4.)

This is the daily time a program guide is downloaded. If you disable this and don't turn off your receiver you are very likely to have guide problems. Turn off your receiver (just the off switch on the remote - don't unplug it or disconnect power) or make sure that your updates are enabled (any choice of time you wish in one minute increments - I picked 7AM because I am rarely watching at 7AM).

BTW: My Menu-8-7 "Inactivity Standby" is disabled so the only time my 211 is 'off' is when I hit the power switch or after the morning update. (The morning update leaves the receiver 'off' - in standby.)


----------

